# Reproductores MP3 - MP4



## br_servicetech (Ene 17, 2008)

hola, soy nuevo en el foro, pero espero encontrar y dar buena información sobre lo que hago para tener el pan de cada dia, mi trabajo..

en fin soy tecnico en electronica y me estoy especializando en reproductores genericos made in china de mp3 y mp4, son modelos muy variados y dia a dia me encuentro con problemas nuevos y soluciones escasas por eso espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado GRACIAS!

Una falla mas comun es cuando el dispositivo no reconoce la PC, da el aviso : este dispositivo no se reconoce o tiene un mal funcionamiento.. 1ro se revisa la conexion usb si hay TX .RX si yega alimentacion y si el pw swicht esta en posicion on, en algunos modelos, lo siguiente es tema de tension y corriente en eso me gustaria me asesoren! gracias!


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola. No entiendo bien qué es lo que estás necesitando. La imagen que nos pasaste si no me equivoco es de un reproductor de MP4 genérico, lo ví en uno de marca NATIVA y otros mas. 
Amplianos el comentario por favor. 
Un saludo, vecino...


----------



## br_servicetech (Ene 17, 2008)

la verdad no pregunto nada solo puse esto para recopilar información y aprender o si si es el sitio adecuado pero puse una falla nada mas y queria ver las opiniones osea lo bueno seria poner una falla y su reparacion algo asi yo di un incapie nomas.. si entendes algo aporta y yo aporto lo que se hasta ahora!


----------



## br_servicetech (Ene 28, 2008)

nadie conoce parece sobre reparacion de estos equipitos pero si necesitan algo yo puedo ayudar con lo que aprendi hasta ahora investigando...

la mayoria de equipos que reparo utilizan estos chips

procesador: ACU 7515 - ak1025 - atj2091 . 2093 . rockchip 2806/08

memoria flash: samsumg (la Mayoria)

despues lo demas varia demasiado entre reguladores de voltaje filtros amplificador de audio para los mp4 que tiene speakers..etc

no adjunto nada todavia por que me gustaria poder compartir pero intercambiando no solo dando lo que tanto me costo hasta ahora lo que mas me gustaria es que alguien que sepa mucho de analisis de circuitos me explique algunos funcionamientos de la parte de alimentacion y filtros y  demas bloques!


----------



## Vlad (May 6, 2008)

hola

me acaba de caer (regalado) un mp4 (de los queparecen ipod nano de 3a generacion, tiene los lados redondeados y es de los alargados de pantalla chica).

me lo regalaron por que no sirve carga la bateriía pero al prenderlo solo se queda en la pantalla del reloj de arena y no hace nada mas.

existe alguna forma de repararlo o de plano ya le saco las piezas que puedan serme utiles?

perdon por solo pedir y no aportar pero soy solo un aficionado muy novato en esto.

les agradesco de antemano su tiempo.


----------



## pms__2007 (Jun 15, 2009)

hola! que bueno es encontrar a un compañero del oficio , yo tambien soy tecnico electronico y estoy en el service de mp3 mp4 y mp5 tambien, la cosa que te iba a preguntar era la siguiente, viste cuando los "muertos" se conectan a la pc y son detectados como ADFU, lo intuitivo seria reinstalar el firmware para que la pc lo pueda detectar ( si no hay problemas de pcb) pero el tema es el siguiente, nosotros conseguimos los pcbs virgenes para poder saltearnos el problema del pcb, pero una vez que reemplazamos la memoria flash ( la samsung), los condenados mp4s son detectados otra vez como ADFU y a la hora de reinstalar el firmware el programa que utilizamos nos tira error. Me podrias decir como hacemos para instalar el firmware en estas condiciones para recuperar el mp4? Desde ya gracias.


----------



## oscarzx (May 7, 2010)

br_servicetech dijo:


> hola, soy nuevo en el foro, pero espero encontrar y dar buena información sobre lo que hago para tener el pan de cada dia, mi trabajo..
> 
> en fin soy tecnico en electronica y me estoy especializando en reproductores genericos made in china de mp3 y mp4, son modelos muy variados y dia a dia me encuentro con problemas nuevos y soluciones escasas por eso espero poder ayudar y ser ayudado GRACIAS!
> 
> Una falla mas comun es cuando el dispositivo no reconoce la PC, da el aviso : este dispositivo no se reconoce o tiene un mal funcionamiento.. 1ro se revisa la conexion usb si hay TX .RX si yega alimentacion y si el pw swicht esta en posicion on, en algunos modelos, lo siguiente es tema de tension y corriente en eso me gustaria me asesoren! gracias!



Hola amigo, el problema que tengo es que conecto el mp4 al pc y no lo reconoce, pero lo carga, te agradezco si me puedes ayudar. ya probe en varios pc`s y pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Juan010 (May 7, 2010)

hola a todos los electronicos!!! 
recien estoy instalandome en eta pagina... la verdad me encato, muy completa..
mirando un poco encontre este tema abierto y quise preguntar por un problema que tengo con un MP3 generico, la marca que aparece en la pantalla al encenderlo es "Mp3 Player", creo que es mas que genérico, jeje!!
bueno, en fin, el reproductor funcina bien, pero al conectarlo a una potencia de 10W (armada por mi con un TDA2003), se oye como una interferencia, esto tambien puedo oirlo al conectar solo auriculares.
he probado de conectar otro MP3 a la misma potencia, y funciona perfectamente.
estuve pensando en armar algun tipo de filtro para la salida del reproductor, pero no estoy seguro, por eso mi consulta.
muchas gracias a cualquiera que me pueda pasar un dato!!
saludos!!!


----------



## Dario (Abr 5, 2011)

hola amigos.
tengo un reproductor mp3/mp4, esa seria la marca... el chip es un: AK1025  7J054AB 0K1, no encuentro el firmware por ningun lado ¿me ayudan a encontrarlo??? aca dejo unas imagenes, gracias.
saludosss


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 5, 2011)

Saludos compañero.

En esta pagina hay info tal vez te pueda ayudar yo tuve un problema con mi mp3 y aqui encontre el firmware.

http://www.s1mp3.org/es/index.php


----------



## pleandro (Dic 5, 2011)

hola a todos!... tengo un problema... la cosa es que hice un amplificador con el tda 2040 y sin darme cuenta se me habia quemado el integrado y por eso lo probe de forma habitual con mi mp3/mp4 gogear vibe de 4 gb pero este se apago de  repente y no enciende mas, la compu no lo reconoce ni lo carga ...que puede ser??
es decir como y que es que afecto desde la salida?? 
saludoss


----------

